# EddyFlower



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble with EddyFlower? It's either showing up with a "page does not exist" message or "this is a threatening website" kind of message.


----------



## WetExit (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes. see previous threads on the topic over the past few weeks. Watch out for viruses.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

whAT'S the current status?


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

bump


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

*Switching to riverbrain.com*

My Eddyflower status is I've started using riverbrain.com as my go to resource. It's just as easy to set up flows with rivers and runs and it uses a wiki-type format that allows anyone to enter data. The only thing missing right now is a comprehensive database. I've been adding a river, run, and gauge whenever I'm looking for something that's not there. It takes all of 1-2 minutes. The more people that play the better it will be - that's my motivation for suggesting it.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I played around with riverbrain several years ago. Was very thin back then.


----------



## Stuntmonkey (Jul 9, 2009)

A moment of silence for Eddyflower, it is dead.
.....
It's like that old classic rusting car in someones' back yard. Someone bought to make a buck, and now they don't have the resources or concern to return it to it's former glory- So it just sits there, rusting away.
RIP Eddyflower.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

hojo said:


> I played around with riverbrain several years ago. Was very thin back then.


At least for Colorado rivers it's getting a lot better. My point is, it's a good interface, it's just lacking that amount of data it needs. To add a run and a gauge it takes all of 1 minute. If everybody threw up their favorite missing local run, we'd have a massive database overnight. The guy operating it is very active improving and fixing it. I think this is the right model and allows the river information to easily evolve with the rivers themselves.


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is what I use I don't know how the Colorado section is but it has a bunch of rivers 

Water Level Selection


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks for that link,ksc. between that and the AW site, the two together seem like a good patch until eddyflower gets back together.

a big plus that it has Fav's like the My Runs of EF. 

cheers.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

and here is the AW database for anyone not aware of it:

American Whitewater - National Whitewater Inventory


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree with KSC. Riverbrain.com will be awesome once all the runs are added. I don't plan on visiting eddyflower anymore in the future, even if they do in fact get it fixed. Eddyflower has been unstable for well over a year now. I plan on using riverbrain from now on and think that it is a great resource. If everyone adds their favorite runs to the database it won't take long to have a resource that you can visit and get all the same rivers flows at a glance. You can customize favorites, keep a river log, it is easy to add and modify runs and information. Thanks for the link!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*River Brain*

I had a hard time adding the gage for the Piedra on River Brain. I'm slow on the tech side. Help


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like you figured it out if not let me know I'll assist.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

hojo said:


> I played around with riverbrain several years ago. Was very thin back then.


Whats up Hojo, long time no paddle. I'll be in CO in about 2 weeks living in boulder/my blazer and paddling every day!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

swimteam101 said:


> I had a hard time adding the gage for the Piedra on River Brain. I'm slow on the tech side. Help


I gather there can be a several minute delay before the data from the gauge starts showing up, so that might have been your issue.


----------



## Meeker (Apr 18, 2012)

KSC said:


> My Eddyflower status is I've started using riverbrain.com as my go to resource. It's just as easy to set up flows with rivers and runs and it uses a wiki-type format that allows anyone to enter data. The only thing missing right now is a comprehensive database. I've been adding a river, run, and gauge whenever I'm looking for something that's not there. It takes all of 1-2 minutes. The more people that play the better it will be - that's my motivation for suggesting it.


How accurate are the Class, classifications on riverbrain? Under Class it will say III, then under rapids it will list IV's.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Meeker said:


> How accurate are the Class, classifications on riverbrain? Under Class it will say III, then under rapids it will list IV's.


As accurate as the person who wrote it. Most well known runs usually have an established consensus that people are probably picking. If you see an obvious mistake you should just go in and modify it or at least put a note somewhere in the run description. 

I always find run classes difficult to categorize without more granularity. On Riverbrain the class for the run gets entered 3x as the rating at minimum flow, average flow, and high flow. The range for the run displayed is min flow class rating - max flow class rating. I don't know that that's really the best thing to display. Seems to me like the overall class of the run reflects how most people run it.

The other quirk is that sometimes a run is mostly class III or IV with a couple hard Vs that are usually portaged. Hence the III(V) sort of rating. Some people always rate a run by the hardest drop, some would rather rate it by how it's typically run.

It would kind of be cool to have some discussion page on the runs where people could vote what the various categories should be. Kind of like rating a new climbing route at a gym where they tally up the ratings and pick the consensus. For now though, I think the concern is just getting as much data as possible entered and improving the accuracy later.


----------



## rbrain (Aug 30, 2010)

Just caught this thread. Didn't realize it was more about riverbrain than eddyflower. Anyway, I'm more than happy to listen to suggestions or anyone can PM me with questions on the site or if you need help with something. 

As far as accuracy is concerned I think moving down a route similar to wikipedia where there is a community consensus on the data and verified that way makes a lot of sense. Our next big effort is to push out mobile apps in the next bit (about 20% done so far). Seems everyone is voting for that.


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Riverbrain is pretty good and I like the wiki style but americanwhitewater.org has all the same info already including run descriptions and decently up to date gauges and I totally support their mission. If anybody wants an aw page changed I'm one of the Colorado editors so let me know. 

Side note: I really dislike the black background on RB but that's just personal preference.


----------



## Rez072 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riverbrain looks like a nice interface. I just had some success with Eddyflower today... must be back up.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Eddyflower's a little glitchy but better than it has been. Seems like they're workin it out


----------



## EddyFlowerTeam (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, EddyFlower is back with a brand new web application! We spent the last two years developing the new site from the ground up to give you more features and a better user experience. To clear up any confusion, EddyFlower was hacked many years ago, which lead to the corruption of our database and the eventual demise of our old .NET site. If you follow the Technology Section of the NYT’s you know that many companies have had this same problem recently, including Apple, LinkedIn, and Yahoo. For all you techies: our new site is professionally developed in PHP and Java, is professionally hosted, virus free, and more secure then ever. We are asking that you set up a new account rather then transfer your old one to the new site. 

EddyFlower

We are manually entering runs we backed up from the river database, which is taking some time. Currently we have over 600 rivers to still add. We will be adding DWR gauge integration this summer and will add all DWR runs accordingly, so hang in there. In addition to the following features we will be continually improving EddyFlower over the coming years. Let us know if you want a feature, chances are it is already in the works.

Features:
Unit conversion from English to Metric
Each River has its own Facebook comment feed
Keep track of your favorite runs
Filter runs by Class, River, Location, and Level
Get email flow notifications
Keep a run log
Swap gear
New boat guide, all the classic boat specs
Add your favorite run, photos, videos and stories easily
New interface with all the same features you know and love

Thanks for your support over the years,
-- The EddyFlower Team


----------

